# CDS Commendation



## herbie (10 Nov 2002)

Just in case anyones interested
Anyone know what a commander in chief accomadation is.   Me, I never heard of it.
Better than a kick in the nuts though.

 http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa_hq/Documents/2002/PSA/PSA-2PPCLI_invite1.pdf


----------



## bossi (10 Nov 2002)

I‘ve heard of the Chief of Defence Staff Commendation (CDS Commendation).

It‘s a small insignia - four maple leaves in a row - worn on the breast pocket of the tunic or shirt.

Normally given to somebody who did something "commendable", as opposed to something "meriting" a decoration or medal.

To help put this in context, recipients of certain awards are entitled to write the initials of the award after their name (e.g. VC, MC, MM and even the lowly CD), however the regulations do not include the CDS commendation in this category.


----------



## Recce41 (10 Nov 2002)

Bossi
 The CDS com is only three Maple Gold leafs, and yes you can add the to your name. I know I have one issued to me for actions in Bosnia.
Sgt J. CD, CDS com


----------



## Gunner (10 Nov 2002)

Recce41, you are incorrect.  The CDS Commendation does not entitle you to use it as a post nominal.  

Cheers,


----------



## Gunner (10 Nov 2002)

A couple of follow up points:

a.  First, it called a commendation, not a accomadation.

b.  Secondly, Recce41, et al, it is called the Chief of the Defence Staff Commendation.

c.  Finally, the award for Medak is a Commander in Chief Commendation (ie from the Governor General) and details can be reached at:

 http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhh/honours_awards/engraph/honour_awards_e.asp?cat=3&Q_ID=177


----------



## Recce41 (11 Nov 2002)

Well Gunner
 You better tell a few CWOs, at everymess dinner and on a message I received from the RSM of the Army had CD,CDS com at the end of my name. 
And by the way read my profile and signiture.


----------



## Gunner (11 Nov 2002)

Recce41,

I don‘t mean to belittle your CDS Commendation, it is the highest commendation a soldier can receive.  However, you are not entitled to use it as a post nominal. Ignorance is no excuse, even for a CWO.  

Gunner


----------



## Recce41 (11 Nov 2002)

I agree with you in a way.After I received it, I had it on my pocket where it goes. The Base RSM told me it should be on my UNPROFOR medal due that I received it for acton in Bosnia. Boy I and the RSM were puzzled. But I found out it‘s some what like the M in D. It can go on a medal if received for a act in a theatre. And like I said at mess dinners they have it listed CD,CDS com. 
 But I‘ve seen a Inf CSM with CD2, Pathfinder, JM etc after his name on a desk top?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Nov 2002)

My understanding is that CD2 is incorrect also - I think the point is that a lot of people are taking liberties with post nominals where they are not supposed to.

My understanding is that the Mention in Despatches (MiD) is not a post nominal either, but many have used it as such.  It seems odd that the CD, the medal you get for showing up, would take priority over your commendation, but that is the way the regs  are written.

It is the same injustice that saw staff clerks at Canadian Military Headquarters in London, England during WW II get the exact same set of medals that the men captured at Dieppe got.


----------



## Recce41 (11 Nov 2002)

Micheal
You said it. Two others got it with me. But after I returned to Canada, there were 4 other issued to people that weren‘t there but had their name sent in with ours. I wrote a Memo stating this, and was told due to its issue only the CDS could take it back and that would be a bad seen. That is how I found out the three of us received the CDS com and not the MofB. There were too many names to give the M of B too, but these people weren‘t there. What a Crack of S#$%.


----------



## garb811 (16 Nov 2002)

Approved post-nominals are in CFAO 18-12:

 http://www.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/018-12_e.asp 

To further clarify, additional CFAO‘s detail each award and those which have Post Nominals specifically state such.  

Unfortunately, and this isn‘t a shot at you personally, those in positions who should know better don‘t always (or perhaps choose to forget?) and every once in awhile reminders need to be sent to point out things like CD2 are incorrect.

Harry:

Easy trivia question for ya.  Remember who the senior member of our former Branch was who decided he‘d start wearing certain medals because he felt he was entitled to them?


----------



## Harry (16 Nov 2002)

Perchance did he kiss a train?


----------



## Gunner (16 Nov 2002)

Thanks for posting that link, I looked for it when I was telling Recce41 that the CDS Commendation was not an approved post nominal.  I see people using the St John of Jerusalem medals as post nominals as well.  This is incorrect and should only be used when writing from one member of the order to another.


----------



## Gunner (16 Nov 2002)

Oh, and by the way, I know the MWO of which you speak (and his past).  Do you perchandce know where his family is?  Plse email me off line.

Thanks


----------

